# New Rochelle Beverage Co Inc bottle



## Janice Murray (Feb 4, 2017)

Found this bottle while metal detecting this morning. Can not find any information on the internet about this company. Was wondering if someone here could help identify the age? I hope I am doing this correctly. Newbie here.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 5, 2017)

It probably dates to around the 30's or 40's, maybe the 20's, that's called an art deco bottle and those were in use mostly around that time.  Unfortunately it's hard to find information about local companies on the forums here because unless there's someone here who specifically collects New Rochelle bottles (which there isn't, as far as I know) information on local companies can be very difficult to find.


----------



## RCO (Feb 5, 2017)

I haven't seen it before , where exactly where you from ? that might give us some idea where the bottle is from , usually they didn't travel that far from where they were bottled . 

is there a city or town name on it ? anything to identify where its from


----------



## Janice Murray (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you for that information.


----------



## Janice Murray (Feb 5, 2017)

New Rochelle, NY is near where I found the bottle


----------



## RCO (Feb 6, 2017)

Janice Murray said:


> New Rochelle, NY is near where I found the bottle



I typed New Rochelle into google and New York came up , it looks to be a fairly big city , which would usually lead me to suspect it wasn't that rare but sometimes there is some that are still hard to find depending how long they operated for 

you could also try posting it in the  " acl soda " section and see if it gets any more posts there , that section is specifically for soda bottles


----------



## Janice Murray (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## hudsonclub (Mar 11, 2017)

*I have information for you on New Rochelle Beverage*



Janice Murray said:


> Found this bottle while metal detecting this morning. Can not find any information on the internet about this company. Was wondering if someone here could help identify the age? I hope I am doing this correctly. Newbie here.
> View attachment 176953




Hi Janice.

I can tell you a little about New Rochelle Beverage, it was my family's business. Started by my great grandfather around 1924. The plant was at 22-24 lafayette avenue new rochelle (now it is an auto repair shop). It was a total mom and pop operation, with my uncle mixing the flavors, my grandfather selling to stores in Westchester, Connecticut and NYC, and my mom just generally getting in the way. The two brands they made were Hudson Club, which were large bottles with paper labels, and Pux, which were the painted label 7-oz bottles. They also had a beer and soda store in town and they distributed a few local brands (Narragansett Beer and Utica Club). They closed the business in 1966. They couldn't compete with the majors for shelf space in the stores and they went bust.

The bottle you have in the photo doesn't look familiar, but I suppose back then they may have switched suppliers often. I can ask around.

I have a few small items, but am on the look out for any scraps of my heritage. If anyone has anything from New Rochelle Beverage that they are willing to part with, I would be interested in buying from you.

Thank you!
-Peter


----------



## Janice Murray (Mar 25, 2017)

Peter,

I would love to send you the bottle. 

Janice


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2017)

Janice Murray said:


> Peter,
> 
> I would love to send you the bottle.
> 
> Janice



You're golden, Janice.  What a wonderful gesture.


----------

